# Got to use the camera tonight



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

As it was a nice night a mate and I took our dogs up the park for a run round. I thought it would be a good opportunity to use and try my new camera's various settings.

These are the best pictures out the lot, not exactly perfect but then again I'm still learning how the dslr works.





































Comments good or bad welcome:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Mad Eyes :doublesho


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shots a very quick couple of tweaks in photoshop, the white balance is a little off (i.e. blue tinge), and a little bit of sharpening and an increase in brightness and your done!

Before:










After:


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks RM, I see what you mean. I was trying to keep off the auto mode and the pre-set functions like action. I used S mostly but found it hard to adjust the shutter speed so as to balance the exposure, if that makes sense...

I think next pay day I might invest in Adobe Elements as currently using iphoto which seem limited as to what you can do.

Thanks again:thumb:


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Great shots:thumb: is that a dog or a black lamb


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

They are some really nice pics. Lovely set of dogs you have too.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I think the framing could be better. But good attempt for a first go!:thumb:


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

MIKELSKAS said:


> I think the framing could be better. But good attempt for a first go!:thumb:


Do you mind explaining how the framing could be better:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Pukka shots dude, what dog is it? She's fit :doublesho


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

nice pics... i love huskies...


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Mattieuk said:


> Do you mind explaining how the framing could be better:thumb:


Can only think of two things one he means your objects/ subjects are not central IE theres a space to the right with nothing in it.... well a crop would sort that boo hoo.

or you have no frames around the pictures.

i think he means the first point.

Great Pics tho mate nice little edit by rmorgan84:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

MIKELSKAS said:


> I think the framing could be better. But good attempt for a first go!:thumb:





Mattieuk said:


> Do you mind explaining how the framing could be better:thumb:


To be honest for a newbie your framing is pretty damn good, ok it isn't perfect but it is better than most newbies can manage.

The rule of thirds is good for beginners to work with. It's not the be all and end all of framing photos but it is a good rule of thumb to start with.


----------

